# Question to those who've gone through it!



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

I currently have a scheduled oral board interview with a civil service city. Is there more than one panel interview, or is the Psych eval, and PAT the only remaining steps in the hiring process? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Matt23 (Oct 17, 2007)

I personally haven't gotten that far, just wanted to wish ya luck.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Every Police agency is different. Good luck.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Macop said:


> Every Police agency is different. Good luck.


I see what you mean. I've completed the background check, the drug screening, and the home visit. I thought that once those were completed all I had to pass was the oral board, psych eval, and the PAT. I hope I do well on this upcoming panel interview. Any suggestions on what to expect?


----------



## NBPD (Apr 29, 2005)

got the card, signed off on the card, completed the backgound, oral interview, medical... now we have the PAT coming up this month and last but not least the psych eval. Good luck!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ProudAmerican said:


> I see what you mean. I've completed the background check, the drug screening, and the home visit. I thought that once those were completed all I had to pass was the oral board, psych eval, and the PAT. I hope I do well on this upcoming panel interview. Any suggestions on what to expect?


1. Be Honest, they already know the answers to the questions they're asking you.

2. Be a man and own up to everything that may exist to include a driver's history.

3. Be Honest, don't tell them you'd cite your own mother for running a red light if you don't mean it.

4. Be Honest, unless you're an ex-con willing to plead the fifth, they'll seek out and expose the lies. Playing stupid won't work either.


----------

